# Mike Pence and the importance of the traditional family



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 25, 2019)

"To those who say we should simply focus on fiscal issues, I say you would not be able to print enough money in a thousand years to pay for the government you would need if the traditional family collapses." Mike Pence

Quoted in Mark Steyn, _After America_ (Washington DC: Regnery, 2011), p. 234.

Reactions: Like 6 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 25, 2019)

P.S. I would not agree with a fair few things in this book, though I do like Mark Steyn and always appreciate his cameos on Tucker Carlson Tonight.


----------

